# Any Gun Smiths or GS techs here?



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

First let me start with my background info...

I've got 23 yrs Aircraft Machining experience from basic Mills & Lathes to CNC & waterjets. Here is my question to you or anyone who knows. When you get a factory barrel how concenrtic is the bore of any given barrel to the outside diameter of the barrel? Also if I were to buy a threaded muzzle break how much + or - is the conentricity of that bore to the threads? I'm looking at disassembling my MVP and threading the barrel to add a threaded muzzle break. I'd hate to assume the bores are all concentric and find out I just wasted my barrel. Or would one use a 4 jaw chuck and find center of the bore, cut the OD and thread it that way? I want to reduce some of the kick for my sons. I know a 223 isn't a beast, but taking some of it away helps them (8 & 11yr old) enjoy the sport.

Maybe some input whether this is a worth while mod?I just think they look wicked on a Varmint rifle as well.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I've taken a gunsmith course and done work on my guns and some for friends. I would imagine your barrel is concentric to factory standards that probably allow for a very small amount of leeway. That being said, you need to install the break (or silencer) centered on the bore. I would chuck it in a lathe and be sure the bore is centered. Then check the runout on the outside with a diai indicator, or how ever else you want to check it. Just be sure the break is exactly inline with the bore, or you might have more than barrel problems.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I've been thinking about this since my last post. There is a LOT of pressure on the end of that barrel, even in your .223! You should take your rifle to a gunsmith that is experienced in installing brakes. It really isn't a job that you should try yourself. Remember, that's your son's hand right behind that brake! I've seen pictures of rifles that opened the barrel up like a banana almost back to the reciever. Just my opinion.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

I can't imagine cutting threads and installing a break is rocket science. I build parts for multi billion dollar aircraft. LOL  I see your point... The safety of my family is more important than saving a few bucks.

I'm on track centering the barrel in a 4-jaw using the bore as my guide. I would hope the run out wouldn't be too drastic. Last time I checked the inside diameter of a Break it was quite a bit larger in diameter than the projectile. This is probably to help with projectile clearance.

Like I said I see your point, just bear with my curiousity when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Gun Smithing is actually something I'm looking at doing when I retire from the Air Force.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I spent 35 yrs. as a field mechanic, so when I retired I was too old to worry about trying to get started in it. I would have if I were it your position. I've wished many times I had made a career out of the military. AGI will fill your mail box with info. if you contact them.


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for the update SY! So did you serve then? Which branch, job? If you did, thank you for your Service!


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

I was in the Army. I went to Baumholder, Germany ( Romel's HQ) for about 8 mo. then Vietnam. I was in Ankhe from June,'66 until Feb.,'69. I was attached to the 1st Cav. building and maintaining fire zones, and landing zones off base, and keeping the perimiter around Ankhe base (26 mi.) clear with a D-7 dozer. Also a few baseball fields thrown in. lol


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks for your service! Wow 1st Cav... that is something to be proud of! I had an Uncle who was given a Bronze star for his actions in Vietnam. I never met him, but I'm honored to say that. I think it wasn't until 2011 they gave him the award. I think it had to do with the security level of their mission.

Anyhow... I'm honored to speak with you.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for serving our country.
From a very proud father of two current sailors


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you, I got an Army Commendation Metal w/ V device for fighting an oil fire (42,000 55 gal. barrels) that was trying to run down hill to the 1st Cav ammo dump during the '68 TET offensive. It wasn't too bad at first, but as the heat burst more and more barrels it got pretty tense.


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you SGB


----------



## TheRo0sTer (Feb 17, 2012)

Time to get the mic and calipers out and see if that wall thickness is feasible. I will shoot for .125 or more for the safe side. Thank you for the reply. SY that is pretty cool you have that medal.


----------

